# Startup Sound?



## efoivx (Dec 14, 2001)

I used to have a sound in my OLD OS startup items folder that would play after everything else finished... sort of an alert that startup was done.

I guess I miss it... but can't seem to figure out if this can be done in OS X?

if you put an aiff sound in the login items it will launch Quicktime that is not the desired effect... the sound should just play.

Anyone know if this is possible?


----------



## simX (Dec 14, 2001)

As far as I know, no.  I wish OS X could, though.  There might be a way by hacking into some of the resources so that it plays during the startup progress bar, but I assume that would be out of the range of knowledge of most of us.

What I really liked in OS 9 was the fact that you could put a startup sound OR a startup MOVIE to be played during the progress bar when OS 9 first starts up.  That's been in there for a long time, and I wish Apple had kept it with OS X.


----------



## efoivx (Dec 14, 2001)

it's funny - most people want spring laoded folders, pop up folders, apple menu, etc, etc

I want to be able to have a sound play without having to run Quicktime LOL like the old OS system sounds...

Sorta strange the things we get used to.

Cheers


----------



## edX (Dec 15, 2001)

just stopped by versiontracker and saw you solved this problem! and you're not sharing here? c'mon eddie.


----------



## kilowatt (Dec 16, 2001)

ok, if you really wanted to do this, I think it can be done as follows:

Make an mp3 of the sound.
download and compile mpg123 (or just install a precompiled binary..).

mpg123 is a command line utility for playing audio mpeg files (mpeg 1, 2, and 3).

There is an faq at www.opensource.apple.com about creating startup items, so you could start with that. Basically, edit the startup items, and add /usr/sbin/mpg123 ~myname/Music/file.mp3
to one of the scripts.

Here's how I would do it:
Become root (sudo -s or su)
cd /System/Library/StartupItems (I know you're supposed to use /Library/StartupItems, but I haven't confirmed this)
mkdir StartSound
cd StartSound
pico StartupParameters.plist
ok, now enter this into the file (this is all parafrazed from something else on my system, so I think itl work):
{
Description = "custom startup sound";
Provides = ("coolsound");
Requires = ("Disks", "Resolver", "Desktop DB", "Input Managers");
OrderPreference = "Late";
Messages =
{
start = "Starting cool sound...";
stop = "Stopping cool sound...";
};
}

Thats all for that file, press control-x, press y, and hit return.

Ok, now we need the script to be executed. It must be named the same as the folder it resides in.
pico StartSound
and put this in it:
#!/bin/sh

. /etc/rc.common

if [ -d /usr/sbin/mpg123 ]; then
	ConsoleMessage "Playing Startup Sound"
	/usr/sbin/mpg123 ~blabla/Music/file.mp3
fi

exit pico (make sure to save the file - control-x, press y, press return)
now chmod the script so it can be executed:
chmod 700 StartSound 

Ok, I think thats it. I haven't tried this, and it might not work at all, and it could really mess things up... but it might work. I think I'll try it tomarrow, I'll put it in, and if it fails to start up, boot into single user mode (apple-s) and remove the script.

btw, make sure the location of mpg123 is the same as the location you specify in the script, and the same for the mp3, don't misplace it. It might be smart to put the mp3 in ~root just to make sure it doesn't get removed.

Let me know if it works/blows up. I'll let yall know what it does on my comp... its freakin' 4am, so I'm going to bed.


----------



## kilowatt (Dec 16, 2001)

Here's the url for creating Startup items:

http://www.opensource.apple.com/projects/documentation/howto/html/SystemStarter_HOWTO.html

bed time for bonzo!


----------



## efoivx (Dec 16, 2001)

> Ed Spruiell	just stopped by versiontracker and saw you solved this problem! and you're not sharing here? c'mon eddie



Sorry about that - A was out and didn't get a chance to post here. You beat me... Hope you like it...




> kilowatt	ok, if you really wanted to do this, I think it can be done as follows:
> 
> Make an mp3 of the sound.
> download and compile mpg123 (or just install a precompiled binary..).



Exactly the reason I made the simple little thing I did.... Who wants to bother doing all that to get a startup sound.  Not knocking your idea but it is rather involved.

Cheers


----------



## kilowatt (Dec 16, 2001)

Where is the program you built.. I didn't see anything like that on versiontracher.com

thanks


----------



## efoivx (Dec 16, 2001)

You will find any of the little gadgets I release from now on at.......
http://Xgadgets.com

cheers
Eddie


----------



## edX (Dec 16, 2001)

well, you just beat me to posting your link (it's on my clipboard right now). to tell the truth, i haven't tried it and probably won't. sounds coming from my computer are just a clue to my lady that i'm doing something other than the work i should be. (Appleworks is pretty silent) which is why i hate web sites that suddenly blast music at you. especially ones with no off button!! 

easy, eddie.


----------



## efoivx (Dec 16, 2001)

Then you don't want to use the startup sound it's default is sort of like the THX sound...  would most certainly alert her to your playing 

*wonders if Ed knows he can mute the sound for the whole machine*

hehe mute = silince


just jokin with ya Ed


Cheers!
Eddie


----------



## edX (Dec 16, 2001)

yes, and often i do. but i also like hearing alerts that i am doing something wrong. this is a very good thing for people like me who start doing a task with blinders on and their fingers moving faster than their attention. plus other times i put on some lite/smooth jazz in background just to lower the stress levels.

i also like the little 'tink' when i get mail 

hey, i know what it's like to miss the little habitual things about "the old ways."  i figured you're not the only one around here who misses the announcement that their machine appears to still be working.


----------

